# cats who act like dogs



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

Does anyone else have a cat that thinks it is a dog? I have one that greets me when I come home(my dog doesnt) follows me through the house(dog doesnt) sleeps eats and plays with us. Mario will even inititate play. He loves to play fetch.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Both of my girls greet me when I come home and follow me around the house. They sleep in my room -- sometimes on my bed, more often on their cat trees. Both initiate play, and they love to chase balls or mice...although there's no bringing the toys back. When they catch it, it's THEIRS! I suspect many cats can be very social and attentive if they're raised with lots of love and attention, and that these qualities are as much "cat-like" as "dog-like"!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Not all cats retrieve tossed toys, but a lot do. Both my Devon Rexes do--one of them likes stuffed mouse and the other wires or twist ties, and I had some Manx retrieved toys as well. Yes, I'm greeted at the door too, and followed about the house to see what I'm doing and if I need help. My Devons are more insistent about helping tho than the Manx which were very polite cats, but especially my Devon girl who insists on helping me type on the computer keyboard! :smile:


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm sure I could train em, but these furballs don't retrieve anything. 

They are smart though, as when a toy gets too close to a doorway where they know they have lost toys numerous times, they completely stop play, pick it up, and bring it back to the center of the room. They also know that if I'm making food to run to the placemat in the greatroom where I always put their food and wait for me to set it down, so they understand object locations. 

Both definitely ALWAYS have to be in the same room I'm in. If sleeping, they'll wait to ensure I don't just come right back, but if I don't within ten minutes or so they usually relocate too. I'm their home entertainment system and food source all in one, so it makes sense to protect your property!!! 

Unfortunately, not only do they greet me at the door, but they try to squeeze outside just like dogs too.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My cats are very dog like, and my dog is very cat like. I think its a give take so that the two species can live together.....


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

One of our cats greets us at the door too - everyday, without fail, same spot. She follows us around also (not all the time though).

My in-law has a big dog who thinks she's a cat (they have 3 cats, and the dog plays with 1 or 2 of them regularly). She won't eat dog food, but love cat food!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Generally, no matter where I am in the house, I have more than half of our nine cats with me. If my husband wants to know where I am in the house, he just looks to see where the cats are. Right now there are five within a yard of me. I am glad I have a large desk area for the three to lounge on without crowding me.

Our Barn Cat (Oscar) in California would follow me as I fed the horses, checked five acres of fence and would follow me the 300yards up the road to the Landlord's home to pay our rent, wait for me to finish and would then walk home with me. When we moved to WA state, we had five acres right in the middle of town and if I wanted to walk 2 blocks over to 'downtown' to pick up Chinese takeout, I had to sneak out the side-door to cross the street and walk to the shop ... or he'd try to follow me.


----------



## Kelly0900 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't think it's abnormal for a cat to adopt canine behaviours, playing fetch and greeting you when you enter the house and such. However it is nice. My cats personally don't always greet me when I walk into the house, I tend to catch them sleeping most of the time. x) .. My cats do chase, play but do not fetch and return.. This I WOULD like to see though.


----------



## GlimmeringGirly (Aug 22, 2010)

Our 5-month old Willow always runs to meet me at door (though i think that is because she wants to sneek out the door, into our stairwell!)

She loves kicking balls of paper about. When i throw it, she plays with it a bit and then carrys it back to me in her mouth so i can throw it again. She sometimes drops the ball right into my hand. Its so cute!! 

Ali


----------



## swatkat (Aug 21, 2010)

yes my cat does he follows me every were my dad thinks it is funny cause I will walk out of my room and you hear and see this small cat with a collar on with a bell just right behind me.


----------

